# WHich bit to use



## Bernie Rubenzer (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi - I want to create these letters in white with a rounded shoulder. They will be about 8-10" high. WHat is the best bit to use?
THanks!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Bernie and welcome. This is one possibility but they only go so small and the deciding factor on whether one would work for you is how much clearance is there between some of the "arms" in those letters. Industrial router bits-Ovolo router bits-CMT tools I think there might be similar ones for a Dremel that would be smaller but I would have to research that.

I'm assuming that you were doing these freehand by the way.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

We need more info to answer your question, Bernie. Are you cutting them out and rounding the edges or are you carving them into a surface and wanting rounded edges? A simple round over bit will work well if you are cutting them out first. If you want inset (carved into the surface) letters you might be able to get the rounded shoulders with a round over groove bit or a point cutting round over bit.

As Charles said, I'm also assuming you doing these freehand.


----------



## Bernie Rubenzer (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi! Yes, doing them freehand, cutting them out first. My concern is getting the shoulder on some of the narrow areas without breaking off. Any advice is appreciated!
Bernie


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie Rubenzer said:


> Hi! Yes, doing them freehand, cutting them out first. My concern is getting the shoulder on some of the narrow areas without breaking off. Any advice is appreciated!
> Bernie


The signs in these two pdf's may give you some ideas. The top round-over face cutter would give a round-over but great care would be required to keep the bit at the same distance all the way around each letter.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I have the feeling that is a dirty word. Shame on you. >


----------

